# No-name lioness



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2008)

Shenzi's staying a hyena. I'm just changing her name so people won't go "OMG LION KING". It can be spelled either Shenzi or Shenzy, though. Whatever convenient. 

She also has glasses but that's not what I'm here to say. 

Shenzi/y has a "companion" now. She's a no-named lioness. I'm thinking of names, so here's a few examples. 
Parvana (Iranian for "Star")
Fang
Emily/Emmy
Rezzy (Playing around with MMORPG-speak XD)
Ooma (more MMORPG speak)
Audri (Variation of a friend's name)
Yana or Yeva (If I do this she will be a Russian lioness )
Zaza (randomly made)

Feel free to suggest more, she needs a name. T.T


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 31, 2008)

This happens more then most people think and I love to hand out different odd names.

Saya (Spoken: Say-a)

Bess

Alythia (Spoken: A-lith-ia)

Bane

Daylean (Spoken: Day-leen)

Oversa (Spoken: O-ver-sa)

Fallin (Spoken: Fall-in)

Welsa (Spoken: Wel-sa)

Nancey...(RANDOM!!!)


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2008)

I really like Alythia. And Bane. 

Oh, I should probably mention her personality.
She's carefree, fun-loving, naive, unpredictable, curious, and spacey.


----------



## Kingman (Nov 1, 2008)

Sehkmet
Bast
Sheeba
Veronica
Christen
Heather

Any of those help?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the name Heather. I'm sure there's a ton of Lionesses named Sehkmet, but Heather...I like that.

Well, it's down to the wire.

Heather, Alythia, or Audri?


----------



## Nevarous (Nov 2, 2008)

If it ever gets a little hard to chose, you can always make a poll.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

I've decided on Audri. But now I don't know if I'm keeping her a lion! X3


----------

